# 1991 Key West 150 sportsman FIRST BOAT!!



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

I just struck a decent deal on a key west 150 sportsman with a suzuki 75 and a bimini top. This is my first boat as i am only 14 but i've been around boats my whole life as i live on an island. I hope to share plenty of pics of my refit of this wonderful boat and get to meet plenty of great people. Hope to get pics up soon.


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

Here are the pics, sorry for it being dark out


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

First boat at 14? Congrats bubba! That's a nice looking rig, have you been taken it out yet? That'll be a nice boat down there. Looking forward to the refit photo's!


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

> First boat at 14? Congrats bubba! That's a nice looking rig, have you been taken it out yet?  That'll be a nice boat down there. Looking forward to the refit photo's!


Thanks! I worked all summer and saved up enough to buy my own boat, of course after my parents permission. But since I am a responsible kid they were ok with it. I need to get a new battery before i can take it out which will hopefully be this weekend. (if the engine is in running condition) 
My Plans for the refit:

 New front cushions
Install Stereo System
Install Trim Tabs
New Hatches 
Stainless steel Rod Holders and anchor cleats 
Remove Bootstripe (if thats what you call it, not sure)
New Key West Decals
Make the outboard look somewhat prettier lol (if i end up keeping it)

And of course the most important ingredient... FISH BLOOD!


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

The motor seemed to have carb problems so my dad and I pulled them off and cleaned them out. the top and bottom carbs were pretty dirty and gummed up. rebuild kits should be in the mail tomorrow. Trim and tilt also needs to be replaced and thats on its way in the mail too. Once the motor is in running condition i can focus more on the small detail stuff but right now the motor is my main priority. I have also learned the true meaning of B.O.A.T.    

In this picture the bowls have already been cleaned out and polished as much as possible, need to buy more polishing wheels and carb cleaner and will hopefully get them spotless.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds like you and your dad are going to have a lot of fun working on the new boat. 

You might want to consider compounding the hull first and seeing how she cleans up. If you remove the bootstripe you will have a shadow where the decal was...most times you have to wet sand the gelcoat to remove the shadow. Good luck!


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

> Congrats!  Sounds like you and your dad are going to have a lot of fun working on the new boat.
> 
> You might want to consider compounding the hull first and seeing how she cleans up.  If you remove the bootstripe you will have a shadow where the decal was...most times you have to wet sand the gelcoat to remove the shadow.  Good luck!


Sadly the boot stripe seems to be a diy job by the previous owner that is horribly unlevel and falling apart so I am forced to remove it, thank you for the advice though and i may just have to live with a dull line in the gelcoat for a little while and will attempt to wet sand and buff it out as you said. again i really appreciate the advice and am open to learning new things, i would have never known to wet sand the area and its great to get to know these things.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great all around boat. Congrats.

Enjoy the guy time w/ Dad.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome!!! Had the same boat when I was you age... Very cool!! The thing I like best is that YOU saved up and bought it, it will mean more and you will always take better care of it. Congrats and post some pics with fish blood!!!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats on your boat. Your biggest enjoyment will be when you & your Dad get through your INITIAL completion. You ARE going to have a successful life for sure, with this being your FIRST success. Best to you and keep the forum informed. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Cool deal. I am 14 also. I bought my first boat but my parents payed for a good bit of the one I have now. It is so fun taking care of ur own stuff. Cool boat!


----------



## bakinsey (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats bud! I saved up and bought myself a 1981 Boston Whaler 15ft when I was 15. I restored it with my dad too, enjoy that time and learning experience! Selling that boat was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on your first of many boats.

To save yourself a bunch of time on the carbs. Go to Harbor Freight and buy an ultrasonic cleaner. Put a degreaser and water solution in there and let it run for two cycles - rinse it off with non-chlorinated brake cleaner and they will be spotless and every oriface will be thoroughly cleaned.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Those hatches don't look too bad...they can be expensive to replace. If they're just discolored, try SoftScub with bleach and a scotch brite pad. If that doesn't work, a solution of bleach and hot water might work. 

Lenco tabs are my favorite and are bullet proof.


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your adventure with us . It looks like you selected a very
versatile craft , there . I feel like the fact that there are young guys like you 
out there who who can do what you are doing ( earning the money , looking
for the right boat , making the deal , doing the work with your dad , excited 
about venturing out into the real world , instead of spending your youth stuck 
in cyberspace ) means that there is hope for the future .

By the way , it looks like you're getting some good advice from forum 
members : clean the hatches , don't replace , ultrasonic carb cleaner , Lenco 
tabs , etc . I also like Lencos . I hope you get the Suzuki running soon and 
get out on the waters . If I were you  , I would probably fix the boat up as I had 
time , between fishing trips . Enjoy the skiff and congratulations ! ( Keep us 
posted . )


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry guys for the late reply as I've been super busy with school but I'd like to thank all you guys for the advice and compliments its really great and I appreciate it. So far what i've got done is the engine is now running after a new starter and a VERY thorough carb clean and rebuild as they were soo nasty. I also rewired the boat a little and changed battery locations. I will have one under the console for electronics and the trolling motor, and one in the aft for the engine itself. I'm hoping the weight distribution will work out [smiley=1-mmm.gif] in the aft i have a livewell on the left and the battery on the right which should balance each other out. Then the battery under the console will be centered and in the middle of the boat lengthwise. I also have the new trim and tilt and will hopefully get to put it on later on today. everything i've done so far was done by just me as my dad has been busy working. but my dad is a very good mechanic and has taught me almost everything he knows so he is ok with me working on it alone. Once the boat is done hopefully i will get to spend time with him fishing. I've also bought led lights for inside the boat to light up the deck at night and also for the livewell and under the console, they are blue colored. I've got a new switch panel, 2 tubes of 5200 and new trim and tilt fluid. 
So far I've invested over 900 into the boat  [smiley=officeslave.gif] but it will all be worth it im sure.


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

So I've finally been able to take the boat out a few times and so far she has been great. It runs fast, but stable and is easy on turns and takes chop very nicely. since there is a slight flare to the bow its also a pretty dry ride. My stereo is working great, next up is to install my trim tabs and i will be keeping an eye out for a poling platform. I only had one slight issue and it is I believe the prop has to much pitch as the hole shot is somewhat of a task as I need my passenger all the way in the bow until I plane out   oh well, need a new prop anyway.






















My dad and I have decided that we are going to paint the hull because of the grey patch on the right side. I'm thinking possibly a light blue.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep up the great work, you will never forget this project! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

What do u guys think about interlux brightside or pettit easypoxy for topside paint? opinions needed, thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I would rather use house paint than eazypoxy. Some say the brightsides works good but I've never tried it.
You should get the boat wrapped


----------



## shanekman (Jul 9, 2013)

> I would rather use house paint than eazypoxy. Some say the brightsides works good but I've never tried it.
> You should get the boat wrapped


 By wrapped do u mean vinyl wrapped? how durable is that? would that last with the salt water?


----------

